# Solved: Nod 32 error.. please help.. :(



## rigeltandz34 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hello guys.. good day!
i was just wondering if cud give me some info of what should i do with this problem of mine.

I just uninstalled my Nod 32 AV den restarted my computer.. after dat, i re-installed it again.. after dat, during the installation process it said "could not write value to key/software/ESET/ESET Security/Current version/Info. Verify that you have sufficcient access to that key, or contact your support personnel."

Im confused about it.. hope u cud help me with diz guys.. 

Any suggestions would be highly appreciated..


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

You could try posting your query at the official ESET support forum over at Wilders Security Forums; http://www.wilderssecurity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=88


----------



## rigeltandz34 (Mar 25, 2009)

ok.. thank you sir for your reply. i hope this could help me. tnx.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Watch your spelling and grammar because it makes it more difficult to understand what you're saying.

Why did you uninstall *ESET NOD32* and then reinstall it? 

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## rigeltandz34 (Mar 25, 2009)

im sorry for my grammar sir. I uninstalled it because its not updating anymore. its always asking for a username and password.
Then i tried re-installing it, den during the installation process. it said this "could not write value to key/software/ESET/ESET Security/Current version/Info"

what does that mean sir? im very confused. because this is the hindrance for my installation process.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Use the forum link that TOGG provided for you in post #2.

Did you restart your computer after you uninstalled it and before you tried to install it again?

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## rigeltandz34 (Mar 25, 2009)

ok sir. i'll try that link.

and YES, restrted the computer then installed it again.. but the same result.
im very confused of what had happened.. is this normal for nod 32 sir or not?


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

I have NOD32 myself and I don't have any problems entering the details provided by ESET in their email acknowledging payment. 

Have you recently renewed your subscription or is this the first time you've paid (after the expiry of a trial period for example?) Make sure you include all the details in any contact with ESET.

There have been some threads at the Wilders forum about updating problems. The explanation in many cases turned out to be excessive demand on servers. I have had a few problems with delayed or slow updates, but not for a long time.


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

Looks like your thread at Wilders is resolved (unless you're not Bigtandz34). If your problem is fixed, use the 'Thread Tools' to mark this 'Solved'


----------



## rigeltandz34 (Mar 25, 2009)

Yes, it is already resolved. Thanks for the Help. Appreciate it alot.


----------

